# Rocksmith - Guitar Hero for guitarists?



## Rook (May 25, 2011)

Anybody else heard of this?

http://rocksmith.ubi.com/rocksmith/en-US/

I really like the look of this, it could be great if it's everything they're making out.

I'll attach a URL in a minute for a YouTube video.

EDIT: Done but it says UK, there's a chance I might not work for USA folks. Just type Rocksmith into YouTube. 

I think this looks very cool.

[YouTubevid]lSx1R-kKuM4[/YouTubevid]


----------



## ittoa666 (May 25, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## ivancic1al (May 25, 2011)

This has potential indeed...


----------



## Rook (May 25, 2011)

Read the FAQ, if they're for real this could be really cool, even if just for practise.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 25, 2011)

Known about this for a while, much better idea than Guitar Hero.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 25, 2011)

how the hell do the different notes register?

sorry for not reading :\


----------



## Dead Undead (May 26, 2011)

..........







nah.
Cool idea. Wonder how it is in practice though. Probably have to have perfect intonation.


----------



## Jontain (May 26, 2011)

This will be interesting, anything that gets kids away from those damn plastic toys and towards learning a real instrument is good in my books


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 26, 2011)

...So this is the same thing as that Guitar Rising project a few years ago. They ended up going bankrupt, but had the same idea, it seems. This is being done by Ubisoft, though, so it may actually get into production.

This should be awesome, though, if it actually gets through.

I wonder if it will have 7+ string support. Maybe through DLC/software updates?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> how the hell do the different notes register?
> 
> sorry for not reading :\



It likely uses the same principles as a guitar tuner, perhaps similar to recent polyphonic tuning detection.



dragonblade629 said:


> I wonder if it will have 7+ string support. Maybe through DLC/software updates?



If it works under the priciples of a tuner, as far as pitch detection goes, then there technically will be built in 7+ string support as long as you play the given notes. Though, seeing as 7+ string instruments are still niche I doubt we'll see songs with 7+ strings on the first go around.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 26, 2011)

I want so badly to rip into this, but all I keep thinking is that at least people are picking up a real instrument


----------



## SirMyghin (May 26, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> ...So this is the same thing as that Guitar Rising project a few years ago. They ended up going bankrupt, but had the same idea, it seems. This is being done by Ubisoft, though, so it may actually get into production.
> 
> This should be awesome, though, if it actually gets through.
> 
> I wonder if it will have 7+ string support. Maybe through DLC/software updates?



I was thinking the same thing, but couldn't remember what the other one was, nor knew that they went under. I am going to wager I am probably not interested either way, but oh well.


----------



## Fiction (May 26, 2011)

It sounds a like a beer ad...

"...channelling emotions through your gut"
And his voice in general is the voice of a beer ad voice-guy....... voice.


----------



## Sofos (May 26, 2011)

But...







Or have an option for 8 strings tuned an octave down? Will it connect to an AxeFX to give you custom tone in-game? if not, i no interest.


----------



## bigreddestroyer (May 26, 2011)

Any one else notice that they were turning the wrong tuning peg for the strings that were playing...
Or am I being overly pedantic again...


----------



## Regor (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, its out. Anyone pick it up yet?


----------



## theo (Oct 27, 2011)

I wonder how accurately it would handle chords etc


----------



## Dead Undead (Nov 2, 2011)

I've heard nothing but crap about it. Poor execution for the most part. And the fact that they put themselves so far above Guitar Hero is pathetic considering such a thing may not have existed without Guitar Hero coming first.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 4, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> I've heard nothing but crap about it. Poor execution for the most part. And the fact that they put themselves so far above Guitar Hero is pathetic considering such a thing may not have existed without Guitar Hero coming first.



1) I too have heard nothing but crap about it

2) Of course a video game can't teach you how to play guitar. 

3) Coming first has nothing to do with what is better. Absolutely nothing. Especially considering Guitar Hero is basically a rip off of a Mario Party mini-game with a fancy controller that cost a hell of a lot of money.


----------



## fantom (Nov 4, 2011)

Why on earth won't one of these companies get together with Roland or Terratec and make a cheaper (due to mass production) guitar midi controller technology for these games?!?! If you get millions of people on it, the current guitar synth technology prices will benefit everyone (pickup company profit, game company profit, guitarists, and gamers). I've been wondering this for years and no one did it. Someone please steal my idea already and mail me like 0.01% of your profit... unless it is negative. In that case send me some spare guitar synth stuff 



bigreddestroyer said:


> Any one else notice that they were turning the wrong tuning peg for the strings that were playing...
> Or am I being overly pedantic again...



LOL.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 4, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Read the FAQ, if they're for real this could be really cool, even if just for practise.



Yea, I've been checking all the various videos on it and I think it looks pretty neat. The USB interface is fairly cheap as well and can be used for ASIO on a computer. I think its looks pretty cool.

A game attempting to teach anyone to play an instrument is an awesome idea IMO, I can only see good things coming from it.


----------



## theo (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with mordacain, I'm going to get this once it's released over here. Not only for myself, but because I know it will get my girlfriend to pick up her guitar more often


----------



## DanielVE (Nov 7, 2011)

i got the game, been playing for 2 days and love it. set list sux (to my taste), but, it works really really well recognizing the chords/notes and etc.

And i love the mini games, like scale runner and duck shooting using notes... you practice having fun, get speed, learn scales etc.

Not that it will make a experienced guitarrist play better, but it makes me play more guitar than i normally would. 

I really like. And i hate guitar hero.

PS: and it has amp/pedals/effects etc modeler like an amplitube so you can play whatever you want or When you play musics on the game's set list, you can use a preset tone that its like the original tone of the song, or you can use your custom tone... like a mesa recto tone to play clapton lol.

edit: and the guitar world videos suck, i almost gave up on buying the game after watching those videos.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 7, 2011)

I had been contemplating getting this. I went through guitar worlds vids reviewing it and found it more in tune with beginners (a step above guitar hero/rock band). That being said it doesn't seem that bad of a teacher for someone who is a non gutarist or someone who wants to up their rock band challenge. I'll have to pass this one up.

The set list if your interested I know there is 4 more download songs 

The Animals &#8212; House of the Rising Sun
Best Coast &#8212; When I&#8217;m With You
The Black Keys &#8212; Next Girl
The Black Keys &#8212; I Got Mine
Blur &#8212; Song 2
The Boxer Rebellion &#8212; Step Out The Car
Cream &#8212; Sunshine Of Your Love
The Cribs &#8212; We Share The Same Skies
The Cure &#8212; Boys Don&#8217;t Cry
Dan Auerbach &#8212; I Want Some More
David Bowie &#8212; Rebel Rebel
The Dead Weather &#8212; I Can&#8217;t Hear You
Eric Clapton &#8212; Run Back To Your Side
Franz Ferdinand &#8212; Take Me Out
The Horrors &#8212; Do You Remember
Incubus &#8212; I Miss You
Interpol &#8212; Slow Hands
Jarvis Cocker &#8212; Angela
Jenny O &#8212; Well OK Honey
Kings Of Leon &#8212; Use Somebody
Lenny Kravitz &#8212; Are You Gonna Go My Way
Little Barrie &#8212; Surf Hell
Lynyrd Skynyrd &#8212; Sweet Home Alabama
Muse &#8212; Unnatural Selection
Muse &#8212; Plug In Baby 
Nirvana &#8212; In Bloom
Nirvana &#8212; Breed
The Pixies &#8212; Where Is My Mind
Queens of the Stone Age &#8212; Go With The Flow
Radiohead &#8212; High And Dry
The Rapscallions &#8212; California Brain
Red Fang &#8212; Number Thirteen
Red Hot Chili Peppers &#8212; Higher Ground
The Rolling Stones &#8212; The Spider And The Fly
The Rolling Stones &#8212; Play With Fire
The Rolling Stones &#8212; (I Can&#8217;t Get No) Satisfaction
Sigur Ros &#8212; Gobbledigook
Silversun Pickups &#8212; Panic Switch
Soundgarden &#8212; Outshined
Spoon &#8212; Me And The Bean
Stone Temple Pilots &#8212; Between The Lines
Stone Temple Pilots &#8212; Vasoline
The Strokes &#8212; Under Cover Of Darkness
Taddy Porter &#8212; Mean Bitch
Titus Andronicus &#8212; A More Perfect Union
Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers &#8212; Good Enough
Velvet Revolver &#8212; Slither
White Denim &#8212; Burnished
The White Stripes &#8212; Icky Thump
The xx &#8212; Islands
Yellow Moon Band &#8212; Chimney


----------



## theo (Nov 7, 2011)

Are they planning on releasing more songs as time goes on?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

theo said:


> Are they planning on releasing more songs as time goes on?



I'm sure they will if it takes off. 

Though, look at Guitar Hero. As soon as an editor was released on the internet the game was flooded with all kinds of free[ish] downloadable content. 

Where is everyone getting all the negative reviews? The first several when I Google it are positive, with Kotaku (it's Gawker ) being the only standout that's overwhelmingly negative.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sure they will if it takes off.
> 
> Though, look at Guitar Hero. As soon as an editor was released on the internet the game was flooded with all kinds of free[ish] downloadable content.
> 
> Where is everyone getting all the negative reviews? The first several when I Google it are positive, with Kotaku (it's Gawker ) being the only standout that's overwhelmingly negative.



 I really haven't seen anything terribly negative either. Most of the actual musicians' comments have been really positive from what I've seen.


----------



## Sephael (Nov 7, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> 2) Of course a video game can't teach you how to play guitar.


...so a more interactive form of video, which has been teaching people for years now how to play guitar, can't do the same thing?  Can I get some of what you are smoking? 

I was going to pick it up this week but MW3 is gonna take more time than I allot to video games, will pick rock smith up in a few weeks for sure.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd be curious to try it out, but I probably wouldn't buy it unless they added some more difficult songs for more experienced guitarists. I know we represent kind of a weird niche here, but that song list just does nothing for me.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 8, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> I'd be curious to try it out, but I probably wouldn't buy it unless they added some more difficult songs for more experienced guitarists. I know we represent kind of a weird niche here, but that song list just does nothing for me.



 The only problem I have with it is the launch song list.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 8, 2011)

I want to see what the interface/gameplay is like, and how you would go about playing songs. would it come out in tab? Or just hitting any fret let the game know your trying? haha


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 8, 2011)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I want to see what the interface/gameplay is like, and how you would go about playing songs. would it come out in tab? Or just hitting any fret let the game know your trying? haha



The gameplay videos clearly show the interface. It is rather similar to TAB, you do have to hit the correct note, probably on a specific fret for it to register correctly.


----------



## Sephael (Nov 9, 2011)

from what I can tell it doesn't check frets per say, it checks notes, it wouldn't matter if you played "A" at the 5th fret of the 6th string or as an open 5th string. It might even register 5th fret on first string identical to the other two.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 9, 2011)

I played with the demo of it at my guitar center, and I think it would be REALLY cool for a beginner. That being said, if you've been playing for awhile, you might find it pretty watered down.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got this last night and, for me, it definitely supplements my guitar lessons with 'something different.'


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 16, 2011)

So if you can play the song in the game, can you actually play it on the guitar? Or is it a broken down version in the game..


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 18, 2011)

The only reason I want to play this is to go online and prove to all the guitar hero nerds that playing that on expert does not make them better than me. Consider it revenge.


----------



## dorfmeister (Dec 8, 2011)

I've had this since Monday and I think it is great. I've played about 5 hours since then.

I've been playing guitar for quite a while and for me this is a great way to get some painless practicing in and have some fun. This seems like an ideal way to burn the fundamental patterns of rock music into your synapses.

I've seen critical views from people who haven't played it but it seems that most that have and have sorted out getting the connections right to avoid latency like it pretty well.

I am definitely in that camp.

I think if you've got an xbox or a ps3 this is kind of a no-brainer (I am assuming everyone reading this already owns a guitar!). Of course it is helpful to have an open mind and to remember that this is not a be all end all practice or learning tool.


----------



## Kwirk (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet. If they release a bunch of metal DLCs, I'd consider buying it. Wiki says they put out three Megadeth songs, which is definitely cool.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just looked in the game more. Going on my Christmas list, maybe. Still need Battlefield 3.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 25, 2011)

I ended up getting this for Xmas today, even though I didnt ask for it (barely even knew about it outside of this thread) - my dad just randomly picked it up. Which I think is partly one of his usual ploys to get a present he secretly wants for himself, so he can play it, because Im leaving for the Military in 3 weeks, I wont have much time to play it, but I think it sounds pretty cool. If they release more content for it, or better yet make some kinda editor so you can upload your own files into the game (kinda like writing your own MIDI files and running it thru it) I think that'd be really awesome.

Kinda excited about it actually. I'll update once I get afew hours in and see how good it is.


----------



## K4RM4 (Jan 5, 2012)

I got the game for christmas as well from my parents. I've been out of the house for about 6 years now, but somehow they found out about the game and got it for me. It's been really really fun playing it, and i'm one of those who cant do very well on guitar hero because i play real guitar. there is a little bit of a latency issue for me, but its still plenty accurate. It might miss some notes if you just start shredding your ass of though. The games are a lot of fun too, its a good way to break the habit of looking down at your guitar as you are playing.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 5, 2012)

Yea I dunno about it. Its a great idea, and with some tweaking would probably be awesome, but Im not feeling it yet. Maybe its the songlist, or I just havent spent enough time with it.

One thing that really frustrates me with it is the difficulty level; you HAVE to start off with absolutely retardedly easy levels; its literally like one note every 4 bars. And I guess after you beat that a few times, it gets harder, but it sucks you actually have to sit through that shit.

The minigames are actually the best part so far, imo.


----------



## Chalupacabra (Jan 8, 2012)

I am really enjoying the hell out of the game so far. Main reason might be that I really don't like very many of these songs. So, in the end, I'm learning a bunch of songs in styles that I don't normally play in. I do feel like I'm learning and it's a lot of fun if you've got buddies who play and several beers. It does start out easy as someone else said but, after a few hours you'll be starting every song playing your complete part. I give this a four out of five. Give it a shot on a decent tv to avoid latency ( I have none ) and I bet you'll be hooked.


----------



## pentecost (Jan 10, 2012)

K4RM4 said:


> its a good way to break the habit of looking down at your guitar as you are playing.



this. i feel like if i had a new guitar in a different scale length, duck hunt would retrain my muscle memory for the new fret positions in a matter of hours. still don't own it myself, i was waiting for it to come out on pc but it got pushed back from december to JUNE . might just have to pick it up for 360 now that it's down to $60.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting this, but in reality, I don't want to shell out even $60 for it only to find out I don't like it.

Because face it, we all know that GameStop will barely give us half of what it costs new to sell it to them or trade it in.

I may have to take that risk, though.


----------



## pentecost (Jan 12, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> I've been thinking about getting this, but in reality, I don't want to shell out even $60 for it only to find out I don't like it.



for me it's worth the $60 when factoring the cable into the deal since you can use it with a DAW. it's not as bulky as other guitar to usb adapters and it works the same way. won't be as high quality as going DI into a nice interface, but it would be sweet for a practice rig on a respectable netbook. YMMV.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 12, 2012)

For me, this game seems kind of pointless (unless I'm missing something about the gameplay that is unique). The reason I liked guitar hero/rock band was me and my non musician friends could screw around and jam on some songs, since it was easy enough anyone could do it. If I wanted to actually play along with songs, I'd open up guitar pro, click play, and go. Either way it looks cool for getting more people into actually playing guitar.


----------



## niclebel (Oct 4, 2012)

> The set list if your interested I know there is 4 more download songs
> 
> The Animals  House of the Rising Sun
> Best Coast  When Im With You
> ...


 
*vomit* 

And I was really considering this game to get me to play more guitar.


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 5, 2012)

There's been like no promotion for the game at all here in the UK. I randomly walked into HMV today and saw it on the shelf but looked a bit pricey to me.


----------



## Rook (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anyone actually played this yet?


----------



## drgamble (Oct 6, 2012)

I have played it and I love it. It will adjust difficulty as you play right notes. If you already know the song you can rack up some points. It is a fun game and opens you up to other styles. They are constantly adding songs and cover just about every genre. I give it two thumbs up. It's cool to just jam with from time to time. I don't know that the game will teach you how to shred, but it's fun when you're having a couple beers and wanna jam.


----------



## Rook (Oct 6, 2012)

You actually have to play properly? It's not diluted at all?


----------



## drgamble (Oct 7, 2012)

It's diluted when you start out, but as you play right notes it gets harder and harder until you are playing note for note. Some of the new DLCs have some Megadeth, Judas Priest, heck Lamb of God even makes the list.


----------



## larry (Oct 7, 2012)

finally bought a copy, but haven't played it
yet due to school. thinking i should wait til
the end of this semester, otherwise i risk
being sucked into a ps3/guitar black hole
that will possibly cause me to fail college 
and get fired.


----------



## feistyninja (Nov 1, 2012)

There's also a similar game called GuitarBots, which you can currently play for free (beta). Works directly on your browser, and no additional equipment (cables or such) needed!


----------



## ferret (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm kinda surprised this game isn't mentioned more on this forum. I'm not the greatest guitarist and I'll take whatever trash talk I get for it, but I love playing the game. Especially since with a little effort and work you can build custom songs from any of the guitar pro tabs out there.

I'm a fan of Steam for all my gaming needs and the integration there makes the PC version that much sweater for me.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 6, 2013)

This game would be fun if you could actually adjust the difficulty instead of having to play the easy stuff just for it to recognize you know what you're doing.


----------



## ferret (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd agree there. I think that might be the single biggest flaw, the fact that you can't just say "Screw it, 100% mastery now!"

I've stuck a few screen shots up. I'm too often distracted by other games though. Gamer first, guitarist second, but I think I'm going to start trying to put some serious effort to reversing that: Steam Community :: ferret :: Screenshots


----------



## Sephael (Apr 7, 2013)

I enjoyed it the bit I played it, a lot easier to play with a real guitar than it was to play rockband with the 108 key toy (worst part of it was that all the 'string' buttons were the same size so there was no telling where you were by touch).


----------



## Msihcs (Apr 9, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> This game would be fun if you could actually adjust the difficulty instead of having to play the easy stuff just for it to recognize you know what you're doing.



Go into the riff repeater for the song you want to set more difficult, hit enter on each phrase to go in. When it goes to where you start playing, hit ESC then you can go to set mastery and set it to whatever level you feel comfortable with. You will probably have to do it for each phrase, but you will at least get to play it once and make sure you want it as high as you set before it gets set that way in-game.

You will have to play it at that mastery level at least once to prove to the game that you can do it, but after you do it will be set to that level in-game.

Also the greatest thing about this game is the instant feedback as to whether or not you are playing it right, I was getting a little bit heated with one of my guitars until I decided to check and found that the neck was about as straight as a rainbow.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 9, 2013)

I got this a while ago and I wish there was a way to designate between playing rhythm or lead. I've played alot of songs that jump in difficulty from practice to gig and it's more discouraging than anything.

And I don't like that the bass expansion is $30. If it was 15 or even 20 it'd be okay, but 30 is too much.


----------



## ferret (Apr 25, 2013)

Been a few weeks since I played this. Been busy in the mean time finally learning a bit of music theory and learning all my basic scales that I neglected to ever learn. Only thing I really learned as a teenager was pentatonic minor and it's blues variation. Been practicing getting major and minor scales and arpeggios learned tho.

Popped back into the game today and bumped up my high score on all my favorite songs, and finally bothered to get a song to "master mode", Muse's Plug In Baby.

It's nice to see progress!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought this two days ago for PC.
It's very confusing in the way it feeds you info. "Oh the purple string, sure". Wait....

Otherwise it's pretty fun. The dynamic system is a good idea although it has its own problems: "Oh, you played the easy part well, so I'll up the difficulty on the hard part coming".
Reading chords is somewhat confusing at first, I endup just reading the label to know what it is.
The basic offering is awfully lacking in the metal department for which you have to shell some serious money in DLCs.
However, some custom songs are readily available from the community, the trick is, most often they do NOT have the varying difficulty levels as the guys just program the song "as is".

Might seem pretty negative, but I am having fun nonetheless. the trick is, if you don't know a song at all, this is proibably not going to help a lot. If you know it, at least by ear, its a good tool.
Here's my last run attached. Bad memory served me right as I played the chords in reversed order during the bridge, heh.


----------



## ferret (Apr 26, 2013)

Where are you grabbing custom songs for? PM me if you think the link might be dirty.

I googled around a bit but some of the sites for it seems really slow or badly supported. I slapped together my own custom song for Avenged Sevenfold's Bat Country, but like you said it's a "one difficulty" piece and throws everything at you from the get go. I just found a pretty solid Guitar Pro tab and used that and a little extra time to make sure it was matched up pretty well and to add some phrases/sections.

I played tons of guitar hero back in the day and so Rocksmith seemed pretty natural to me after a while. I like the presentation method. I just wish the game had better feedback, or some sort of "song review" where you could more easily see where you are missing notes, messing up, etc.

It's fun enough, but a bit of polish would go a long way.


----------



## ferret (Apr 26, 2013)

Last couple of runs from last night, didn't screen cap everything:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2013)

So now I can pretend to play songs I already know how to play but have a computer validate that I did it? Pass...


----------



## ferret (Apr 26, 2013)

For me, I've learned all the songs through Rocksmith, so it works out. I find it fun and motivational to a degree, and it got my interest fired back up after a decade of not playing. I'm moving away from playing it now, but it still got me back into playing.

If you're a really good player who already knows the songs, then yeah, nothing here for you really, unless you just happen to like rhythm games.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 26, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> So now I can pretend to play songs I already know how to play but have a computer validate that I did it? Pass...



You can learn songs pretty well with it, the main issue being, the "well done" songs with multiple difficulties etc from the community are pretty sparse. And the DLC prices are a bit abusive imho. The riff repeater is a really good tool, and, to me the value is more in the minigames than the songs themselves. The scale learning tool is actually fun to use.
It's more fair to judge the game as a whole than just the career mode. 
Keep in mind, it's not better than a teacher by a long shot, but it's better than no teacher at all.



> Where are you grabbing custom songs for? PM me if you think the link might be dirty.


Nothing dirty here ^^

http://forums.smithyanvil.com/

You will have to register to access the subforum where the custom songs can be downloaded.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2013)

Well from your description it seems an adequate teacher for someone who already has a decent foundation. 

I kinda wish there'd be things like this when I was struggling to build my base skillset, though. I did it by staring at fingers and trying to memorize what I saw long enough to repeat and commit it to muscle memory.


----------



## ferret (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah that's one of the sites I've hit before but it was really slow at the time.

I thought about trying to setup difficulties and that was when the task seemed to become a bit overwhelming. I don't have a solid enough grasp of music theory to make the note deletions for easier difficulties and have it make sense. Just not a good enough player myself to make the right calls there.

And then you have to do it separately for each section and track, so you have to make sure you repeat the same deletions on both tracks, etc.

My Bat Country GP tab had all the parts in it, so I have both guitars and the bass in my custom file. I just gave up after pondering trying to keep all three tracks in sync, etc.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 27, 2013)

If you have not done so already, try the scale runner. It is doing a very good job imho and is the best tool included in the game.
It starts very basically with following notes and then speeds up and starts to go wild, skipping notes, going back and forth, I find it really good for memorising and practicing scales all while building up speed, which is something I never really bothered with until now.


----------



## ferret (Jun 30, 2013)

DR Neon strings in Rocksmith colors... heh:
DR Strings Hi-Def NEON Multi-Color Coated Medium Electric Guitar Strings | GuitarCenter

New version of Rocksmith coming in October. Supposively an entire UI revamp, import all songs from the first game, works with original cable, etc, etc.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 1, 2013)

Never played the first one. How does it cater for;
- fretless bass
- fans of tech death
- extended range (6 string bass / 7/8 string guitar)

Basically just wondering if it is all wonderwall or are there some spawn of possession songs slipped in there?


----------



## ferret (Jul 1, 2013)

No idea on fretless. I imagine it would not care though, as long as your notes are on pitch.

No tech death.

No extended range. 6 strings and 4 strings.

There's some older metal on there, Judas Priest, Megadeth, Pantera, handful of others, but it leans a bit more towards classic rock songs, alternative and more recent rock. The metal tends towards mainstream accessible bands, names that people have heard even outside the genre. On the more modern side, Lamb of God's Redneck and some Avenged Sevenfold.

They've strongly hinted at Iron Maiden being included in the upcoming one. But in the end, metal enthusiasts aren't the demographic being targeted. Still, who knows what we'll see in the new one.

That's just for official songs though. People figured out how to make custom songs so there's a big range of stuff available. An hour with a decent GuitarPro tab and you can make your own fairly easily.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 1, 2013)

So you could practice a song you wrote. Or you could use it as a tool to tech other members of a band. Seems like a neat thing to keep in the tool box.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 1, 2013)

Rook said:


> You actually have to play properly? It's not diluted at all?



Im thinking of rebuying the game on Steam since I don't use my Xbox 360 anymore. Don't even bother to plug it in. PC took it's place 

It's a great game, why? It gets me playing other styles of songs I normally wouldn't try. Great for stepping out your comfort zone


----------



## flint757 (Jul 1, 2013)

You'll still need the cable.


----------



## ferret (Jul 1, 2013)

The cable is platform independent, though. It will work on Xbox 360, PS3, or PC. So he can just take it off his Xbox and play on Steam.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 1, 2013)

Didn't catch the rebuy part.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 2, 2013)

ferret said:


> That's just for official songs though. People figured out how to make custom songs so there's a big range of stuff available. An hour with a decent GuitarPro tab and you can make your own fairly easily.



This ... this makes it seems worth buying. Could be a lot of fun just choosing your own song. Making it into the right file and playing it on your TV.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 2, 2013)

Make decent fun practice.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 3, 2013)

It is a damn fun game and it makes me play more than just metal, which is a good change of pace to keep things intersting. Currently I am out of an Xbox so there is no way for me to play it (Mac user here...) but the 2014 version will be on Mac so that is definitely a big plus.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm also waiting for the 2014 version, I've never played the previous releases. Watching the videos, it looks very confusing.


----------



## ferret (Jul 23, 2013)

Pulled off of Wikipedia where they are keeping track, here's the announced songs so far 2014.

Song	Artist(s)	Release year
"Walk This Way"	Aerosmith	1975
"Stone"	Alice in Chains	2013
"Knockin' on Heaven's Door"	Bob Dylan	1973
"Ultra Soul"	B'z	2001
"The Chimera"	The Smashing Pumpkins	2012
"Don't Look Back In Anger"	Oasis	1996
"The Trooper"	Iron Maiden	1983
"Paranoid Android"	Radiohead	1997
"War Ensemble"	Slayer	1990
"Say It Ain't So"	Weezer	1995
"Thunder Kiss '65"	White Zombie	1992
"Sixteen Saltines"	Jack White	2012
"Bat Country" Avenged Sevenfold 2005


----------



## ferret (Apr 28, 2015)

Necrobump? But don't see a point in making a new thread about Rocksmith.

But yay! Dethklok DLC! Thunderhorse, Awaken and Go Into The Water.

First set of C Standard songs for Rocksmith.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (May 3, 2015)

c standard is cool. i tried to get used to rocksmith but it was just weird for me. i'll stick to learning by ear


----------

